# Radii of curve track



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone know radii of the curve track used to make a 36x45 oval?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the radius would be 18" for a 36" circle, is that what you're asking?


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the radius would be 18" for a 36" circle, is that what you're asking?


Yes!! Thanks. The starter train set that I bought a few weeks ago doesn't specify the measurements of the track. Have seen a link on this forum of a chart that give locos a grade, the locos manufactures, and tells whether the train is DCC equipped or DCC ready? I saw one like that and now I can't find it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Brooklyn, if I might offer a suggestion....post the question in the section of the forum for your scale. You'd get a more fine-tuned answer, that way.

Best wishes,


----------

